# First of the seasoni



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

So the partner and I had our first weekend out and did four sets and ended up with two coyotes. The first one busted out of a fence row at 500 yards and didn't stop running even after several barks. So at 75 yards I took the shot and that was the end of that one. Young coyote fairly short but had been eating pretty good 40+ lbs. The second one shot out the end of a fence row and tried to circle down wind of the decoy, he stopped long enough for me to drop him at 275.

It's a new year I've gotten a lot of new gear (calls from YoungDon and lanyard from Fred) new camo, new rifle which got its first two kills.

Couple of pictures from the day.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

One more


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Good shooting


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE ! Congrats Jarred !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That'll make some locals happy! Good going.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the yotes, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good job and some good shooting also !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone, it feels good to get the year underway. It was almost exactly a year from last years first yote.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I think for most people, the coyotes are doing better than ever this year.


----------

